# where do i buy TKL Canadian made cases?



## tomas

Hi guys,

I'm looking for dealers in Canada that sell Canadian made guitar cases or can order. I went to 4 dealers in the Montreal, but no one seems to be able to get them. I found lots of dealers in the US that sell them (www.elderly.com), but they want $100+ for shipping. These are the cases Gibson and a few other companies use. They are sold under different lables like TKL or Everest.

Anyone know where they are made in Canada or a company contact info?

Thanks.


----------



## al3d

you can contact them directly at http://www.tkl.com/?siteid=home, will be your best bet i guess


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Instead of paying an extra $100 for shipping, why not get a local shop to make you an ABS road case (flight case)? I'm not sure what these TKL cases are worth, but the extra hundred bucks would make it worth considering.


----------



## Vincent

Not sure what cases you are referring to exactly so i just did a search for them on a few canadian sites i buy from.

I use search function for La music (canadian website)...just type in TKL or the name brand your looking for.

TKL cases search
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=BrandSearch&nCategory=1142&nLevel=4&nBrand=166&szSearch=tkl

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=BrandSearch&nCategory=1144&nLevel=4&nBrand=166&szSearch=tkl


----------



## Vincent

La Music has a TKL Les Paul Molded Hard Shell Case for $69.95 plus shipping or you can buy something else and get your order to $199 or over and get free shipping.

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1923#


----------



## DavidP

*Try Datt Cases...*

This is a small operation in Richmond BC--Kris Datt builds all kinds of guitar cases and his prices are reasonable as you are buying direct from the factory! He does not have a website so you'll have to call him--just Google "Datt Cases".:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## tomas

Thanks for the help! I've tried emailing TKL in the past, but never received a reply. I'm going to try Kris Datt and LA Music.


----------



## ronmac

DavidP said:


> This is a small operation in Richmond BC--Kris Datt builds all kinds of guitar cases and his prices are reasonable as you are buying direct from the factory! He does not have a website so you'll have to call him--just Google "Datt Cases".:smilie_flagge17:


I have a couple of Datt cases for acoustics and they are well built.


----------



## bobb

This is a Datt flight case cut for a Les Paul. Excellent build, solid and a lot smaller than the traditional Anvil case. The layer of foam around the guitar is soft enough that it will also accept a Strat with no problems.


----------



## Milkman

Hamm Guitars said:


> Instead of paying an extra $100 for shipping, why not get a local shop to make you an ABS road case (flight case)? I'm not sure what these TKL cases are worth, but the extra hundred bucks would make it worth considering.



WHo does this in Hammertown? I'm going to need a case for the new board.

I've always built my own, but I think I need a preper road case in this case (sic).


----------



## tomas

I email Datt cases. unfortunately he no loger builds cases.


----------



## Hammertone

tomas said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for dealers in Canada that sell Canadian made guitar cases or can order. I went to 4 dealers in the Montreal, but no one seems to be able to get them. I found lots of dealers in the US that sell them (www.elderly.com), but they want $100+ for shipping. These are the cases Gibson and a few other companies use. They are sold under different lables like TKL or Everest.
> Anyone know where they are made in Canada or a company contact info?
> Thanks.


Very odd. Almost all standard tolex-covered, wood, plush-lined TKL cases are made in .... Montreal. They are built by a company called Boblen, who do not sell directly to the public. Every dealer in the city has or can get Boblen cases. They all have "Made in Canada" tags on the case pocket covers. 

What kind of cases are you seeking?


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Milkman said:


> WHo does this in Hammertown? I'm going to need a case for the new board.
> 
> I've always built my own, but I think I need a preper road case in this case (sic).


 
I think Lou at Lou's Music/Soundcheck probably still makes them. Allot of people have been getting them through BRTB (always pronounced 'Bring your own Cables' for some reason) in Mississauga


----------



## tomas

Hammertone said:


> Very odd. Almost all standard tolex-covered, wood, plush-lined TKL cases are made in .... Montreal. They are built by a company called Boblen, who do not sell directly to the public. Every dealer in the city has or can get Boblen cases. They all have "Made in Canada" tags on the case pocket covers.
> 
> What kind of cases are you seeking?


I looked up the address for Boblen....it ended up to be near my home. I went over and they fixed me up with the case i was looking for a great price. thanks for company name Hammertone.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

not canada but......I recently bought a banjo case from RONDO in the USA......was about $100 with shipping and handling....moulded plastic with stitching...made in China, but better than any of the cases that I have bought at L&M...perhaps this is an option
cheers
RIFF


----------

